# Growth Plate Fracture Icd 9 Code



## Sara82 (Mar 21, 2011)

Does anyone know the Icd 9 Code for a Growth Plate Fracture?

X-RAYS:  X-rays taken today with the comparison view show that there is no fracture displacement noted.

ASSESSMENT AND PLAN:  She appears by clinical signs to have evidence of a growth plate fracture.  Would recommend nonweightbearing in a short-leg cast.

Im pretty lost with this one. Any help would be much appriciated! Thanks!


----------



## eadun2000 (Mar 21, 2011)

Sara82 said:


> Does anyone know the Icd 9 Code for a Growth Plate Fracture?
> 
> X-RAYS:  X-rays taken today with the comparison view show that there is no fracture displacement noted.
> 
> ...



If this is all you have, you cannot code the fracture.  It says "she APPEARS by clinical signs to have evidence of a growth plate fracture".  That is NOT a definitive diagnosis.  It is just like saying rule out or possible or probable ect.


----------

